# What Size Lily Pipe for a 1200L/H



## Richard Dowling (21 Nov 2010)

Hi All,

I will be getting a TetraTec EX1200 for my Rio 125 soon. Ive gone for a higher than necessary flow becuase I want to stay free of debris and algae that is currently a problem with my 600 L/H internal filter (Such a low flow is making aquascaping impossible). Do the Glass Lily Pipes have different sizes (as in the lily shaped bit on the end) or is the tubing size that helps evenly distribute the flow throughout the tank and prevent a whirlpool?

Also most of the Glass Intake Pipes seem to come with no protection so small fish or shrimp may get sucked into the filter. Is there something else you get to go on the end of it?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Nov 2010)

*Re: What Diameter Lily Pipe for a 1200L/H*

Hi
Most high flow external users use a air driven filter sponge to cover the in-take pipe.
You can get these on ebay cheap.Also the flow rate can be adjusted as with nearly all external filters to stop your aquarium becoming a whirlpool washing machine.
Lily pipes come in different sizes to fit your tubing that comes with your filter.I think yours maybe 16/22mm but i could be wrong.......you may receive a spray-bar with your filter so there is no need for lily pipes unless..... its the clean look your looking for.
Regards
hoggie


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (21 Nov 2010)

dowheim said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I will be getting a TetraTec EX1200 for my Rio 125 soon. Ive gone for a higher than necessary flow becuase I want to stay free of debris and algae that is currently a problem with my 600 L/H internal filter (Such a low flow is making aquascaping impossible). Do the Glass Lily Pipes have different sizes (as in the lily shaped bit on the end) or is the tubing size that helps evenly distribute the flow throughout the tank and prevent a whirlpool?
> 
> Also most of the Glass Intake Pipes seem to come with no protection so small fish or shrimp may get sucked into the filter. Is there something else you get to go on the end of it?




Hi 

There are 3 different tube sizes for lily pipes - as you will be using a TT1200 you will require the largest one which has an external tube diameter of 17mm. Obviously as the tube diameter reduces the bowl or lily will get smaller. I have one fitted on my tank and I find the flow is more even or steady rather than a point and squirt job you find with spray bars. The intake pipes just have several slits cut into the tubing - thats it nothing else, you might find the the intake may be reduced as the overall suction area has been reduced. Have a read at the attached thread - might be helpful.
viewtopic.php?f=38&t=13589


Regards
paul.

N.B On my tank I have used the OEM intake pipes and a glass lily pipe on the outlet pipe.


----------



## Richard Dowling (21 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your help guys, another thing I should probably have thought about already, Can you use Lily pipes on a Lidded Juwel Rio? They have a 3 Section Black Lid and two 3" Cut outs on the back wall at the top which all the airlines and power cables go through, If I have the lily pipes going through there I presume it might limit the angles that I can have them facing and not get good flow throught the whole tank as a result?? Do all of you use them on open top tanks or are they effective on lidded?


----------

